
Wikipedia founder launches Wikitribune, an attempt to combat fake news - rmason
http://www.niemanlab.org/2017/04/wikipedia-founder-jimmy-wales-launches-wikitribune-news-by-the-people-and-for-the-people/
======
est
Here in China, gov't has evolved to a whole new level, they don't manipulate
media with fake news, but with _selected_ truth.

~~~
Consultant32452
It's less overt, but I've come to believe the US has the same thing going on.
Consider two things... first Fox News just fired O'Reilly, who is the highest
rated news man in the country (probably the world). Why? Not because he was a
sexist pig. They knew that for years. They did it because the advertisers
started pulling out. Now consider that every 4 years the major political
parties spend over $1 Billion in advertising. And that's just for the
Presidential election. That comes with a lot of power to tell the news media
mega corps what they should be talking about.

~~~
darawk
Just to play devils advocate for a moment (since I kind of agree with you),
aren't the politicians fairly captive to the media as well, though? It's not
like they can vengefully decide to stop advertising with them.

~~~
Consultant32452
Consider further that there's only 6 media companies in the country and
they're all huge mega-conglomerates with billions of dollars in government
contracts on the line. A person in a position of political power can easily
nudge a contract to a competitor if you don't play ball, costing you millions
in a single contract.

I mean sure, the government needs things from the media too. We saw CNN give
Hillary the secret debate questions during the primary. Rather than going
public with this atrocity Clinton just fucking used the information. Literally
one person from CNN got fired, but she's got a job at the DNC now so it's
totes cool. I think it's safe to assume that this sort of thing is far more
common than we'd like to admit.

------
fujipadam
Interesting Hybrid model - But the site seems to be down now (503)

------
delbel
Winston Smith

------
red023
Probably gonna get down-voted but if your interested into some facts about
Jimmy Wales take a look here:
[http://www.naturalnews.com/051060_wikipedia_Jimmy_Wales_exto...](http://www.naturalnews.com/051060_wikipedia_Jimmy_Wales_extortion_racket.html#)

I just quickly fond this, I was actually looking for a fact that Wales also
created some sort of thing that helped the corrupt government do corrupt
things. That is actually even missing from that list.

He is married to Kate Garvey is an English public relations executive and a
former aide to prime minister Tony Blair. He is a establishment shill and not
a independent person. Even if he would be I do not want anyone decide for me
what is fake news or not.

The entire fake news hype is getting really annoying. It's the governments way
to introduce censorship via backdoor.

~~~
ErikBjare
Pretty hard to take your claim seriously when you rely on sources like this:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Natural_News](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Natural_News)

~~~
red023
How about you go down the list step by step and actually debunk the claims
instead of claiming the source is not reliable. What is actually wrong in that
article?

Clap Clap you read a Wikipedia Article. Yes I trust Michael Adams with a lot
of stuff, not everything. Yes I am a horrible anti-waxxer anti GMO who dares
to believe that natural healthy lifestyle is better that taking a lot of
chemicals sold by big Pharma. And yes I am also a "conspiracy theorist" (CIA
invented term to shut down opposition after the JFK assassination) Nobody in
their right minds can believe their magic bullet lone wolf assassin fairytale,
and in fact about around 50% of Americans do not. I am actually well educated
on many topics that Natural News covers and mainly not from Natural News,
still coming to the same conclusions.

On the German Wikipedia they have a lot of defamatory Articles about people
who dare to question the status quo. They refuse to let up edit the Articles
objectively and it has been proven that the admins, the top 200 of Wikipedias
Editors and Admins are in fact organized in various radical leftists
organizations. And that they abuse their power and are anything but unbiased.

